# Sydney suburb rentals within an hour of travelling from CBD



## aussie_dream (Oct 31, 2016)

Hello members,

I'm planning to immigrate to Sydney early next year with my wife. I realise Sydney is very expensive and the housing costs are exorbitant. 

I would of course rent some apartment initially in the suburbs. I would prefer some suburb that is within an hour of travelling time from CBD. 

I'm looking at a budget of $400/week as the rental expense. Some folks have suggested Parramatta as a good option. 
Are there some other options that I can consider ?
One other thing is that I would be using the public transport for travelling, so would prefer a location from which transport is easily accessible.


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

There are many suburbs within the train network

To get an idea on what's available, you can go to www.domain.com.au


----------



## Fehniix (Nov 27, 2016)

Take a look at FlatMates (flatmates[dot]com[dot]au), I found some really great offers there as well.


----------

